# Cartman VS Ceasar



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Part one,
Cartman vs. The Dog Whisperer - Clips - South Park Studios

Part two,
Walking Cartman - Clips - South Park Studios

Part three,
Discipline with KFC - Clips - South Park Studios

The rest,
dog whisperer - Search - South Park Studios


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol i have all the south park seasons and although im not too fond of ceasar millan i have to say that is one of my favorite episodes! Cartmen is a little 

a-hole... though he is also one my favorite charactors


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This is one of my favorite episodes. Nanny 911 and super nanny cant straighten him up but the Dog Whisperer can...lmfao..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the thing is they got the dog whisperer down to a T if it was a real life situation i think it may actually work maybe he should start working with kids to lol. i really think they may be on to something with that episode. i wonder if ceasar himself watched it that would be pretty funny to.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well I have known some kids that were more like animals so I'm willing to bet it would work..HAHAHAHA.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I remember that episode and it cracked me up. 

The one with Dog the Bounty Hunter was another personal favorite.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I remember that one. Especially Beth's overly large chest..lol


----------



## DogsUnited (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh my that was so funny


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

did you guys see the one qwhere the midget goes to their school to teach them about bullying and cartmen bangs out with him. that was some funny !


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, I've seen them all. I'm a long time South Park fan.

New episode tomorrow at 10 on Comedy Central!!


----------

